# Turbo Spec V dyno numbers! Check THIS out!



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey guys.. My customer Adam went to the dyno and got his car fine tuned with the S-AFC. Here's how it went.. 

untuned 6lbs of boost: 219.5 whp and 197.3 ft-lbs 
tuned 6lbs of boost: 232.4 whp and 214.3 ft-lbs 
tuned 8.5lbs of boost: 264.6 whp and 250.4 ft-lbs 

He tuned for 11.5-12:1 A/F for all three runs. I will post a dyno chart in a little while when he gets home. This is a lot more than I expected.. so needless to say we're happy! 
Travis


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

cool a few questions what is the stock A/F of a B15 I am assuming this was a spec-v or was it just an se-r?
what size turbo are you running?

I only ask the first one because that seems a bit lean but then again I am probably not thinking correctly.

However excellent turn out hopefully this will be very reliable and wont blow the QR25 congrats are you planning on going any higher with the boost? For every day driving are you keeping it at 6lbs?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Spec V.


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

Rama said:


> *cool a few questions what is the stock A/F of a B15 I am assuming this was a spec-v or was it just an se-r?
> what size turbo are you running?
> 
> I only ask the first one because that seems a bit lean but then again I am probably not thinking correctly.
> ...


This is my customer's Spec V.. the prototype car that I built several months ago. He's been driving it for about 3 months now with no problems. 11.5:1 is plenty rich for that HP level! The turbo is my secret.. the housings are T3 turbine and T04B compressor.. but the wheels are my secret.
Travis


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

That is a good A/F ratio- stoich is 14.7:1. A higher number would be lean, and lower would be rich. That sounds like a very nice range to run in for a daily driver. I don't want to spoil any secrets, but the wheel sounds like it could be a T04B H trim, with a .58 A/R, maybe stage II turbine (?). Close, I suppose, to numbers like that. Sounds like a strong setup; were the factory injectors up to the task, or did you swap them out? I ask, because the Spec V's look like top feeders from the factory. Maybe I didn't look close enough, though. At any rate, keep on rockin'; sounds nice!! Looking forward to seeing more...
John


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

Not even close on the wheels..  I'll give you a hint.. it's NOT a garrett wheel in the T04B housing. 
Travis


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

That's just plain tricky Sounds like a winning combo, though; so you should be very proud!! Let us know when there are pics, I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants to take a peak.
John


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

you never saw the car? Here ya go..










That was with the T3/T04E turbocharger... I didn't like that turbo though.. so I built a different turbocharger for it that gave a better useable powerband for this engine's characteristics. This car also has an air to water intercooler.. that won't affect much as far as dyno numbers are concerned since he didn't put ice in it for the dyno testing. 
Travis


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

THAT'S nice looking. I particularly like that cell for the intercooler core; very nice. I think I may have seen some shots of that during development, but not finished. There is something to be said for a straight forward piping design, too, eh? My hat is off to you. Are these currently available, or will they be shortly?
John


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

They are available now..  I just have to update my site with the new pricing and all..
Travis


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

mannnnn..... if i only had a credit card  ..... good job man..... tear it up, its paid for....heh heh


----------

